# Canon 60D kit



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I was looking around eBay and saw some decent deals. Any of you photog people have input on these? Will be for outdoors and action with some video needed.... 
Canon EOS 60D 9 Lens Kit 18 55 Is 75 300mm 32GB SLR Kit 3 Year US Warranty 8714574558851 | eBay


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Save your money. Piece your own kit. That kit sucks for that price.

You can get a refurb 60D for $579. That lens is worth $50 at most. The 75-300mm is JUNK. Stay away.

The 60d is a splendid camera. A great starter camera. You won't outgrow it. I have had one for two years, and am about to sell mine (I came from Full Frame, a 5Dmk II, and I miss FF so I'm going back).

As a starting kit, I actually recommend at least one Prime lens, even the cheapo 50mm F1.8. That way you can learn about wide apertures, and depth of field, etc. 

The 18-55mm, 55-250mm, and a 50mm 1.8 would be a very good starting kit. Then you will start to upgrade (i've spent thousands on lenses).

The worst thing you can do is to buy one and then put it on auto. I recommend two books. One, a guide for your camera so you can learn how to use it. Two, Understanding Exposure by Brian Peterson.

Learn how changes to shutter speed, ISO, and aperture play a role in your photos.

Anyway, back to your question. The 60D is more than capable of taking nice photos. But don't buy that kit. Bunch of junk you don't need. Plus, the 70D is due out soon, so it'll drop prices more when it hits.


----------

